# PICs kopieren



## Tobias K. (9. April 2005)

moin


Gibt es ne Möglichkeit PICs zu kopieren?
Es geht um den PIC 6F630 I/P oder hat der sein Programm immer gleich vorprogrammiert?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## stimon (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
du meinst bestimmt den PIC 16F630 I/P oder? Na egal mit MPLAPB und z.B. PICSTART Plus kannst du den PIC auslesen, solange er nicht code protected ist und auch wieder beschreiben.

Gruß


----------

